# Il / WI meetup?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Goofball (that's the members board name







) suggested a chicago meet up. Why not expand it to include the northern IL & southern WI areas?

You guys know *I'm* always up for hosting it. Right off the highway (94), just north of the IL/WI border (Kenosha area), 2 acres fenced for the dogs to play, lure coursing, nearby parks with trails for walking, etc.

Anyone else think of a good meeting place?


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

I'm up for it! We were so close that one time we were going to meet up at your place Lauri, but then I believe it got cancelled due to weather.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I'd love to meet up


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

That's right!! I forgot!

Let's see if anyone has other ideas for the location. If not, we can work on dates.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: TRITONI'd love to meet up


You are only invited if you bring PUPPIES!!!

And don't notice if one is missing when you go home.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would be interested but I don't have a German Shepherd yet...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineI would be interested but I don't have a German Shepherd yet...


That's ok. There will be plenty to go around!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

DO IT!!


(I have it on good authority... they are LOTS of fun!!)


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: TRITONI'd love to meet up
> ...


LOL! So do I need to check your purse then too
















I have 6 acres here..but no lure coursing


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineI would be interested but I don't have a German Shepherd yet...


There will be enough to go around


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: TRITONI have 6 acres here..but no lure coursing


Those poor, deprived puppies!!

I think at LEAST one of them should stay with me.

Come on ... you have SIX of them!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: TRITONI have 6 acres here..but no lure coursing
> ...


I know, they will be so unloved


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I am up for it!! Just let me know when and where?


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

If it was on a Saturday I could go. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Sounds like a plan to me. Sunday works great for me. The sooner the better if you ask me. How's this weekend work for everyone??


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

bump.........


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm interested but if it's in WI I am not sure if I'll be able to go.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey Chicagocanine, what's wrong with WI???????

I would love to do a meet up, but it depends on when.

Val


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Nothing wrong with WI except that it may be too far for me to attend...


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Where in the city are you??



> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineNothing wrong with WI except that it may be too far for me to attend...


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

How does this sunday work for everyone? Lets get a date going now.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

This Sunday is out for me. I have an agility competition. O


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

This Sunday is out for me too..


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey, WI is not too far for me. DH and I are interested in coming but we cannot make it this Sunday or next Sunday.







If you get together before then be sure to take pics.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: GoofBallWhere in the city are you??
> 
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineNothing wrong with WI except that it may be too far for me to attend...


Chicagocanine - Are you north or south side?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm on the North side, in the city. I've been to Lauri's place before at a lure coursing fundraiser (did not know until recently it was her place even though I recognized her dogs there!)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, let's start with dates and then talk about car pooling!

This weekend in a bust.

We currently have both Sat, Oct 18 & Sun, Oct 19th wide open. After that it would have to be November.

Does either the 18th or 19th work?


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineI'm on the North side, in the city.


Then I presume you're a Cubs fan? I grew up not too far from Wrigley.



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangDoes either the 18th or 19th work?


Sorry but both of those days are out for me. But please go ahead and do what works for everyone else. Remember to take plenty of pics.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I think it'd be tons of fun...either the 18th or the 19th work for me!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Picking Dates for WI/IL meetup*

Ok, who else??


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Picking Dates for WI/IL meetup*

I wish I could say that the 18th and 19th worked for me, but I have family stuff planned on Saturday and then I'm working a tracking trial on Sunday along with having a baby shower to attend.


----------



## ctsiegf (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Picking Dates for WI/IL meetup*

I'm in Rockford and would love to meet some other owners. I'll keep watching to see what dates you pick.

-Carter


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Picking Dates for WI/IL meetup*

Ok, how about November?? Would those dates be better?

Tell you what. Everyone post the dates they CAN do and we'll see what's the best!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Picking Dates for WI/IL meetup*

Wow, now that I actually look at my calendar, my dates are limited







I didn't realize I was that busy. Here are the dates that I AM available in November:
Sunday, November 9th and Saturday and Sunday November 22-23


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

November is probably better for me. This weekend is not good and next weekend I am going to my vet's grand opening. Also I try to do as much Halloween stuff on the October weekends as possible so Nov. is better. Except the 1st because some Halloween stuff is going to be open then so I am going to get in a 'last hurrah' for Halloween that day.












> Originally Posted By: Sean Rescue Mom
> Then I presume you're a Cubs fan? I grew up not too far from Wrigley.


Yep, I'm a Cubs fan! I used to get free tickets because my brother works for the Tribune, but since they're selling that is all gonna end....sniff sniff.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Nov 23rd. works for me


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

The 23 is open for me right now


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

I would love to meet all of you too


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*November 23rd??*

Ok, we've got a couple takers for November 23rd. How does that look for everyone?

We'll have the fire pit ready for action if the weather is cold and if it's really bad we can bring everyone (2 & 4 legs) in the house after we're finished playing outside!

I'm putting it on my calendar right now!

And if anyone wants/needs to carpool - just post here and we'll see what we can do!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: November 23rd??*

Any weekend in November works for me so far. I am trying to get on a different schedule at work and it might change if that happens, but for now the 23rd would be great.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: November 23rd??*

I'll mark my calendar for the 23rd


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: November 23rd??*

That should work for me also..


----------



## Gunnermom (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: November 23rd??*

Oh, I really want to come. I was looking for to the last one at Lauri's and it was cancelled. I'm not sure about that weekend. But I'll check and let you know. I'll be bummed if we would have to miss it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: November 23rd??*

I would like to come but I think I would need to try to find a ride with someone most likely... I should be free on the 23rd though because the office is closed on Sundays.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: November 23rd??*

the 23rd. is looking good so far.


----------



## ctsiegf (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: November 23rd??*

Adding to everyone else, I can do Nov. 23rd as well.

-Carter


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Ok, Nov 23rd - what time?*

Ok, so it looks like November 23rd is the date.

Now - what time do we want to start?

How about doing a pot luck lunch - everyone bring something to pass and DH & I will provide the main course. DH could make his famous pulled pork or, for those that just can't wait another week he could smoke a couple turkeys or we could go the easy route and just do burgers & brats.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Ok, Nov 23rd - what time?*

I am good anytime. Earlier in the day is better since it gets dark so early at that time of the year. 

As for carpooling...I live in St Charles. If one person wants to carpool, I can fit mandalay and one other dog in the back of my Cherokee. If there are two people, I can take the minivan and fit three dogs/extra people in the van with one of the seats folded down. I would just suggest us getting together beforehand to make sure the dogs are willing to be in close quarters with eachother for the drive up.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Ok, Nov 23rd - what time?*

Burgers and Brats sound good to me, or pizza,or turkey. Hmm anyone see a pattern here??


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Ok, Nov 23rd - what time?*

Folks - I am going to be away from the board for awhile but we are still on for this event!! I will check in from time to time to see how it's going.

Hopefully someone can hook up with ChicagoCanine and give her a ride.

If you need to get in touch with me you can email me (address is in my profile).


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Ok, Nov 23rd - what time?*

Chicago Canine is 5 mins from my house. I sent a PM to CC.



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> Hopefully someone can hook up with ChicagoCanine and give her a ride.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Ok, Nov 23rd - what time?*

Can I catch a ride with anyone? I'm about 2-2.5 hrs from chicago, if I could drive to chicago and catch a ride the rest of the way I could swing it. But I can't drive the whole way- I have 2 dogs though. Anyone? I would LOVE a meet!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Ok, Nov 23rd - what time?*

bump?


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Ok, Nov 23rd - what time?*

So do we have the time set yet??


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Ok, Nov 23rd - what time?*



> Originally Posted By: LinCan I catch a ride with anyone? I'm about 2-2.5 hrs from chicago, if I could drive to chicago and catch a ride the rest of the way I could swing it. But I can't drive the whole way- I have 2 dogs though. Anyone? I would LOVE a meet!


I have made an open invitation to anyone in the area. I will have Mandalay (and probably my 6yo daughter if no one minds) and I can have my husband take the Jeep that day so I can take the mini van...I should be able to get Mandalay and two more dogs along with my daughter and two more adults in the van. I am about 35 minutes outside Chicago, so I can always meet someone near or in the city.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Ok, Nov 23rd - what time?*

bump


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Ok, Nov 23rd - what time?*

I have seen this term "bump" on a number of threads...but I dont completely get it.

What does it mean exactly?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Ok, Nov 23rd - what time?*

A 'bump' is the act of posting something (anything) in a thread to push it back up to the top of the forum list.

Ok - so how are we doing for attendance??

I'd say we can plan to start around noon (sooner if anyone wants to) and we'll go until the puppers are tired!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Emily raises her hand*

*Mandalay raises a paw*

Count us in!


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

noon sounds good to me. I am trying to convince the wife to come. She is not much of a dog person, but Goofy is changing that slowly.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I will definitely try to come


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Sounds like fun, wish I could make it. I am doing a TR2 on my female at my club's trial that day.

Trish I thought you were going to enter Harley for her TR1


----------



## ctsiegf (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll be coming up with 1 person and 1 dog from the Rockford, IL area. Let me know what food/etc. I should bring.

Thank you for hosting something like this,

-Carter


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

So who do we have for a final count?


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Was hoping to shoot for that, but need to work on articles...


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MandalaySo who do we have for a final count?


I hate to say it, but I have to back out. I totally forgot that the day of the get together I have a baby shower to attend.







Take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

We're dwindling here, folks!!


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Goofy and me are a go. Chicago canine is supposed to ride with us as well.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GoofBallGoofy and me are a go. Chicago canine is supposed to ride with us as well.


Yep count me in








It's the 23rd correct?


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I regret that I don't think we'll be able to come now. I was hoping to make it this time but I guess we're batting zero.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

We are dropping like flies here people.


----------



## ctsiegf (Apr 28, 2008)

(I'm still in)

-Carter


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

So we've got Lauri, Goofball, Mandalay, Chicago Canine, Carter...

Did I miss anyone?

Lin - You still in?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I think Trish was coming.

Current weather says 40s and partly sunny.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

For those that can't make it this time - don't worry! We'll do a couple next year - and schedule them when it's warmer!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Can we change it to Saturday?*

The weather for Sunday is 40% rain / snow. The weather for Saturday is colder but only partly cloudy.

Would everyone that is currently planning on coming be able to come Saturday instead?

Otherwise I think we'll have to postpone until warmer weather.


----------



## Dannay (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Can we change it to Saturday?*

You lucky people







Wish we could do a meet in the VA area!!


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Can we change it to Saturday?*

Dannay, you want to schedule a meet up?? I am in the Norfolk/VB area!


----------



## ctsiegf (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Can we change it to Saturday?*

Lauri:

I can do either day.

-Carter


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Can we change it to Saturday?*

Saturday I dont have a sitter for my 5 mo old and I dont think we all want to sit around and listen to her "teethe" loudly. lol


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*We're keeping the ORIGINAL date*

It's only a 30% chance of rain/snow. If it gets nasty we can all pack in the house!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*The Weather is Looking GOOD!!*

45 and partly cloudy with the rain/snow being pushed off until Monday!!!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: The Weather is Looking GOOD!!*

I would have like to come and meet all of you ,but due to Cathy's illiness I have to stay near home and maybe next time I could make it


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: The Weather is Looking GOOD!!*

You tell Kathy to rest and take it easy. We'll have another one next year!!


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: The Weather is Looking GOOD!!*

Lauri can you pm me the address please.


----------



## ctsiegf (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: The Weather is Looking GOOD!!*

Lauri,

When you get a chance I will also need your address for mapquesting.

Thanks,

Carter


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangFor those that can't make it this time - don't worry! We'll do a couple next year - and schedule them when it's warmer!


Next year I might actually have a Shepherd to bring.








This time I'll just have to covet everyone else's!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

So are we back on for Sunday, then or still looking at Saturday?


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

So tempting...


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

I believe its sunday at noon. Correct??



> Originally Posted By: MandalaySo are we back on for Sunday, then or still looking at Saturday?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Yep - Sunday!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: doxseeSo tempting...


You know you wanna!!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

What should I bring?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MandalayWhat should I bring?


Good question! I am trying to think of something good that would survive the drive there myself.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh, this is just such a neat idea! To be able to spend time with other GSD owners and the dogs to spend time with other GSD's? What a fantastic idea! I got the feeling this is a more or less open invite, yes? no?

Wait, before you answer that .. if it's open to anyone who wants to come, I have to ask first ... 

My female should be no problem with other dogs, she'd be afraid (skittish) of others if anything but she's been doing so much better with her other-dog fear & nervousness that I think after an initial warm-up she'd be just fine. She does well at the dog park anyway, she'll steer clear of anything she doesn't feel comfortable with and run fast in the other direction if she feels she needs to.

My very dominant male is iffy. He has been known to be really good with other dogs but other times not. He REALLY needs to be around other dogs, but we've never been to a gathering like this. There are no other places around here for me to take them other than the dog park and because that's so terribly uncontrolled and people with little dogs are constantly in the big dog area that I don't take him there. People see us coming walking down the street and they cross the street so as not to have to pass by us whether they have a dog w/them or not. This is not because my dogs are misbehaving, we're just walking nicely down the street. Is this gathering more like a dog park or a more controlled environment type thing? 

Would this be a good place to bring him or would he be one that the attendees would prefer didn't show up? If he were to act up, we'd leave.

Do the attendees go strictly to relax or is this kind of thing geared to help one another and share experience and information kind of thing? Like could someone like myself who's trying really hard to become a really good GSD Mom get some tips and one on one help from experienced GSD parents or is this one of those "not the time nor the place" things?

This is where I'm at, Riley spent 4mos w/an experienced trainer and he does VERY well w/the trainer. However, not quite so well when it's me. Don't get me wrong, there is GREAT improvement in the house and almost a 100% improvement in the car and it's much easier for me to handle him now. We have some great progress but not quite there yet. I feel strongly that it's me that is at the bottom of the problems and that no matter how much I read, study, ask questions and research I'm missing the boat somewhere and I'm getting very frustrated. 

Ideally, I would love to have someone/people who really knows how to handle GSD's spend some one on one time with me so they can watch me & how I'm handling them and tell me what the heck I'm doing wrong so I can correct both myself and the dogs properly. I *know* part of the problem is lack of confidence because I'm NOT sure I'm doing things right. Book reading, watching dog training shows and Cesar Millan shows until I turn blue and writing posts on boards is one thing. Having someone right there with me, watching how I handle them and saying "yup, that's right" or "nope, you need to ... blah blah blah" I think would be a fantastic help for me. This gathering sounds like a wonderful place to help this happen, but I do NOT want to go there with wrong expectations, nor would I want to attend if this is the wrong place to be doing this. I have just spent a TON of money on the trainer and a few other things to help our situation, I'm out of funding for anything that costs more money such as more official training which had a good ending but not as good as we had hoped so I have to find other options and I really need to build my confidence.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes - anyone can come. And yes, bring Riley - we'll see what we can do to help you with him.

And if he does act up I have several crates available in the house where he can relax.

I'll PM you the directions.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

That would be wonderful, thank you! You're very kind and I'm very grateful. Please include in you PM anything you'd like me to bring.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Unfortunately it looks like I'm going to have to opt out of this one after all








It turns out I have work tomorrow.

I hope there will be another meetup in the future, like maybe in the spring?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Il / WI meetup - what to bring*

Ok, I know it's a little late but here's the details ...

We will be ready anytime after 11:00 am for those that want to come early.









You can bring a dish to pass (appetizers, side dish, desserts - whatever!







) and something to drink. We'll have hot coffee and hot chocolate available. DH is making his pulled pork and we'll have buns for sandwiches!

Dogs need to be on leash unless they are in the field playing. Please - NO flexi leashes. We will have a couple reactive dogs so please be aware of each dogs personal space and don't let yours invade anothers.

For a $25 fee you may hold Mr. Mauser and get a whiff of puppy breath.









We will be doing lure coursing at some point so the dogs can all have turns! I also have an agility tunnel if anyone wants to try it.

If anyone has any other ideas just let me know!!

And for those that can't make it tomorrow - we WILL be doing this again next year!!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Il / WI meetup - what to bring*

I'd like to officially thank Lauri for hosting this gathering. I'm very happy I was able to attend and meet some really nice people - hi everyone!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Il / WI meetup - what to bring*

Glad to have had everyone here!!


----------



## ctsiegf (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Il / WI meetup - what to bring*



> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomI'd like to officially thank Lauri for hosting this gathering. I'm very happy I was able to attend and meet some really nice people - hi everyone!


Yes, thank you very much Lauri for hosting the gathering. Lunch was excellent. It was great meeting fellow owners and their dogs. It was also nice to tire out a dog that thoroughly. I hope we will be able to do something like this again.

-Carter


----------



## Gunnermom (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Il / WI meetup - what to bring*

I couldn't make this years, hope you'll be doing it again in Spring. I took my Gunner once to Lauri's for Lure coursing and he loved it (after a little work on Lauri's part to actually get him to chase it!). I hope I can make next year's!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Il / WI meetup - what to bring*

Yep - we will DEFINITELY plan another one for warmer weather!


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Il / WI meetup - what to bring*

I didn't even realize a gathering had happened. Sorry I missed it! Sounds like it was a good time!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Il / WI meetup - what to bring*

Yay, I wasn't able to attend back in Nov but look forward to meeting some people from the board at the next one!!


----------

